# Livery epsom, headley, effingham, ashstead, surrey hils etc



## ropa (21 April 2014)

Any recommendations for livery in or around the above areas? Would like - 

Part livery
At least 20x60 all weather school
All day turn out
Good hacking 
Friendly yard 

Thinking of The following yards -

Laura Dawson/ heronsmere
Bushy Platt
Woodcote
Clocktower 
Denbies
Hallega
Headley park farm
Saddlecombe 
Downsize 

Thanks for the help! Such a nightmare moving :-(


----------



## ropa (21 April 2014)

Bump


----------



## NinjaPony (21 April 2014)

Ok I know a fair few of those yards. Not keen on Heronsmere- school is always full of jumps, plus know a couple of people who were not happy with the care. Denbies is shut down as far as I'm aware. Hallega doesn't have the best turnout, it has a long waiting list but seems a fairly good yard. Headley park farm is really lovely, bloody expensive but great turnout, good school and access to saddlecombe's indoor school. Saddlecombe is also lovely, indoor school, outdoor school- not the best turnout in the world and YO can be pretty controlling but the care is superb- costs an arm and a leg though!
Clock tower looks very nice, don't know it personally though, same goes for Bushy Platt. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lucy_Ally (22 April 2014)

I am at Bushy Plat and it's lovely. Excellent staff, great turnout and hacking. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## 1blondemane (23 April 2014)

The Durdans


----------



## ropa (24 April 2014)

What is the turnout like at the dursdans? Is it in pairs and full day? I saw an awful lot of polite notices with rules on around the place which was a little off putting too! Does the school get really busy? I saw something about having to queue for the school!


----------



## 1blondemane (24 April 2014)

Im not sure as Im not there but see them everyday. Lots of turnout. You have 2 schools, one indoor. In the daytime the school is EMPTY!!
Have you looked at Hurstfields or Glanmire or Woodruffe?
The thing with livery yards as there will always be a compromise..It will never be perfect as too many personalities in one patch..


----------



## ropa (25 April 2014)

Hurst fields I hVent heard good things about the yo. Have you heard anything?? Glanmire I dint think the hacking would be great. Word ruffle I think they only get half day turnout?


----------



## *Nik* (29 April 2014)

NinjaPony said:



			Denbies is shut down as far as I'm aware. 




			Denbies isn't shut down! It has changed hands a few times over the past few years. I was there many years ago and moved back there earlier this year. Its very friendly and the staff are lovely. I don't think there are any spaces at the moment though
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Patchfoal (11 May 2014)

How about Grest Bookham Equestrian? They have three schools, excellent turnout, fab hacking with no roadwork to polesdon lacey or Ranmore common. Know a few people there who love it . Denbies is also in a fab location!!


----------



## ropa (11 May 2014)

Thanks but would rather keep my horse in my back garden and it would probably get better care


----------



## Patchfoal (11 May 2014)

Oh is it that bad?? Sorry only going by a couple of friends I know who say its great..... How about Kate Morrison Equestrian?


----------



## Mike007 (12 May 2014)

I wouldnt send a rocking horse to Durdans.


----------

